# MN Zone 4b - Midnight KBG & TTTF Reno



## corndog taster (Oct 13, 2021)

Long time gardener. I wanted to see if I could work some organic magic on my yard.

My strategy: tenacity, throw down an unreasonable amount of organic fertilizer, apply secret sauce, and water once a week.

I threw seed down on Labor Day, September 6. The two latest pictures in this post were taken October 11.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF! Nice project...keep the updates coming.


----------



## corndog taster (Oct 13, 2021)

Chris LI said:


> Welcome to TLF! Nice project...keep the updates coming.


Thank you, will do.


----------



## corndog taster (Oct 13, 2021)

deleted


----------



## corndog taster (Oct 13, 2021)

43 days after seeding


----------



## corndog taster (Oct 13, 2021)

Anyone else grass-obsessed?

48 days after seeding


----------



## corndog taster (Oct 13, 2021)

This pic is 60 days after germination.

Since I've seeded my lawn, I've been obsessed with microbes. They turned me into a grass enthusiast because of how easy they make growing really nice grass.

I built a grow tent and high powered LEDs to test microbes and grass (specifically KBG) over the winter, and the result is always the same. They accelerate maturity while using less water, every time. It feels like cheating more than anything, the difference is that dramatic. I honestly don't understand why everyone doesn't do this, so I turned it into a method / product.

Here's how I did my lawn: https://lawnmann.com/cool-season-superlawn/

I highly recommend at least using mycorrhizae when seeding for drought-resistance. Any questions, let me know.


----------

